# Cherry pie filling without Clear jel?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't have any clear jel on hand and the cherries need to be done today. Anyone have a recipe for canning cherry pie filling without clear jel? Can it be done? I have been searching the vast interwebs to no avail.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I would just can the cherries with sugar for now, then add a thickening agent of choice when you make the pies. I've done that with peaches and apples and it works out fine.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

my standard cherry pie has always been cans of tart cherries.
you drain them when you want to make the pie, reserving the juice. then you sweeten and thicken the juice, pour over the cherries and you have a cherry pie 

I canned my cherries in "Water". There is a recipe for that in the ball blue book. then I added just a little sugar in the water when I was heating the cherries to hot pack them.


----------

